# Paramo No.10 instructions



## Bod (3 Dec 2013)

For my sins, I now have a Paramo No.10 plane, complete with rebate guide, spare blades, and box!
What I would like is a set of instructions for it.
Just a scanned copy that I can print off will be fine. No need for you to part with your set.
Thanks
Bod

Over excited at carboot!


----------



## bugbear (3 Dec 2013)

Looking in the eBay archive, these are sold complete with box and instructions quite often.

So "someone" should have the instructions.

Of course the immaculate condition of these s/h tools makes you a _leetle_ suspicious of how useful they are, bit like the Copydex JointMaster.


BugBear


----------



## AndyT (4 Dec 2013)

I can offer these images. I have no idea where they came from. That can't be my workbench. Surely I don't have to admit to owning one of these. ...


----------



## dann (4 Dec 2013)

I've got one in great condition, in a box with everything in it.
£2 from a car boot sale !


----------



## bugbear (5 Dec 2013)

AndyT":3sw2fflq said:


> I can offer these images. I have no idea where they came from. That can't be my workbench. Surely I don't have to admit to owning one of these. ...



Do I see a reference to a "Planemaster Honer" ? How intriguing... 

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (5 Dec 2013)

bugbear":2ckwu1wp said:


> AndyT":2ckwu1wp said:
> 
> 
> > Do I see a reference to a "Planemaster Honer" ? How intriguing...
> ...



Now they must be really rare! With the plane firmly in the category of being used much less than it was bought, and the option of using a fresh blade out of the packet, there can't have been very many owners who bought one of those. It would be a good 'wotsit' to guess the original purpose of.


----------



## Richard T (5 Dec 2013)

Bod wrote: _For my sins, I now have a Paramo No.10 plane_

Great buckets of splinge ..... What did you _do_? :shock:  

Won a Design Council Award I hear ... or was that the RB 10 ... (shudder)


----------



## bugbear (5 Dec 2013)

AndyT":17ylzsk6 said:


> bugbear":17ylzsk6 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyT":17ylzsk6 said:
> ...



I found this image via google's cache.






BugBear


----------



## AndyT (5 Dec 2013)

Wow!

Now that some of us have revealed our lack of shame at owning the plane, who will fess up to having one of those magnificent items?

And who else wants one for Xmas?


----------



## Scouse (5 Dec 2013)

ME! And I have no shame!

I went through a fevered period of plane c*ll*ct*ng (as Alf used to call it!) a year or two ago, and the honing guide to go with a mint Planemaster was hard to find. 





I thought the plane was an interesting exercise in design; it just wasn't very good. And neither was the honing guide. The blade simply clamps into a slot in the bottom, but very little bearing surface combined with being made from aluminium, or at least a weak, brittle alloy meant that it failed on a number of levels...


----------



## Bod (5 Dec 2013)

Thanks Andy T 
Thats exactly what I was looking for.
It confirms that I have what I have!
Now had this been a Record or Stanley, in original box, with the correct white paint spots/putty imprints, and signs of use (not abuse) sole polished, handle varnish chipped, correct patina, and it came from "the box of a cabinet maker" ( the only other plane was a small wooden smoother, immaculate, sharp, believably from the same source)
I'd have had a good deal!
10 blades some new, some been well used, stored in "Doncella Coronets" tin.
2 rebate guides.
Googling did throw up the existence of the honing guide, and the fact (yet to be checked) Stanley RB10? blades do fit.
I shall at some time, try it against my Stanley No.10.

Bod

Ps You have to try the lesser, to know how good the better really is.


----------



## AndyT (5 Dec 2013)

The blades for a Planemaster will fit in a Stanley RB10 and vice versa, but the lengths are slightly different. The Stanley plane is exactly 2" wide and has blades 2" long. 
The Paramo is 2 1/32" wide and its blades are 1/32" longer than the RB10's. 

How can I be so sure? 

Bod's PS says it all! ;-)


----------

